# Most twang?



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope this hasn't been posted a million times. From my own experience so far....the Siglo lv has had the most of that twang that I love so much. What in your opinion has the most twang out of all the available Cubans?

This is a fairly new venture for me as I have only gotten a couple samplers, which so far has been awesome. I am falling in love with these babies!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry Zach, I've got to do it, Define Twang? LOL..... :laugh:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes as Warren say's we will answer after you define it. :mrgreen: :laugh: :mrgreen:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> Sorry Zach, I've got to do it, Define Twang? LOL..... :laugh:


Warren the tedious arguments that are to follow are all your fault!

Don't poke the bear. LOL.

To the OP, have you tried anything in the Partagas or Bolivar line?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

twang defined:
lick a stick of butter,then lick the top of a 9 volt battery,instant twang!

zach,try an upmann...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay party poopers. I would say BBF Bolivar Belicosa Fino


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


> twang defined:
> lick a stick of butter,then lick the top of a 9 volt battery,instant twang!
> 
> zach,try an upmann...


Nice Ron! I like that one.

Sorry Bob, I just wanted to get in first. :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

shuckins said:


> twang defined:
> lick a stick of butter,then lick the top of a 9 volt battery,instant twang!
> 
> zach,try an upmann...


I will take your word for it Ron. lol

I have had the PSP2 which was my favorite so far, mind you that these were not aged at all. But they were great smokes anyway! I haven't had any Bolivar yet but its on my short list (a list that is really long)

I am not even going to attempt to define twang. haha :boxing:
But for some reason Ron's definition seems to work!!!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I will take your word for it Ron. lol
> 
> I have had the PSP2 which was my favorite so far, mind you that these were not aged at all. But they were great smokes anyway! I haven't had any Bolivar yet but its on my *short list (a list that is really long)*
> 
> ...


Anyone else find this statement funny?

But in all fairness, I understand what you mean, and I'm in the same boat as you are. The list of cigars I want to try is scaringly long!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Bolivar RC. It has the best "mystery flavor" of any CC I have had.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Zfog said:


> I hope this hasn't been posted a million times.


Yeah, that question is asked every couple of weeks or so around here.

But one question that _never_ gets asked is: cello on or cello off?
That is, it never gets asked in the Habanos section (for some unkown reason).
.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Zach, let me know if you want to change your pick after reading some of these replies. You've got until Tuesday !eace:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cletus said:


> Yeah, that question is asked every couple of weeks or so around here.
> 
> But one question that _never_ gets asked is: cello on or cello off?
> That is, it never gets asked in the Habanos section (for some unkown reason).
> .


Cello ON!
It means they're really old Cubans


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

When I think about twang I typically associate it with Partagas and Bolivar.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

My twang definition (although I much love Ron's better lol!): It's a dry, astringent taste, sometimes similar to the sensation of a carbonated beverage. The flavor is almost a bitter flavor, without being overwhelming or un-enjoyable. Next time you bite into an almond or pecan, or sip a cup of tea, that dry tang on the tongue is what many CC's have, but in a richer, more full-bodied presentation. Some cigars are sweeter, some are dryer; much like wine (although I wouldn't know because I don't drink, but from what I can gather from my research and pre-21 years lol).

Here's my list of cigars and their twanginess:

Partagas: Spicy, back of the throat warmth, leathery and sweet, sometimes earthy (in their lighter sticks).
PLPC: Black tea dryness
Boli: Earthy and spicy, but not peppery like Partagas. Spicy more like nutmeg and other aromatics. The twang is strong with these lol. 
Quintero Nacionales: Very twangy! If you can find some from '01 these were fantastic! Classic tobacco flavor with earthy, vanilla twang.
Vegas Robaina: Another "classic" tobacco taste; earthy and sweet.
SCDLH: So far from what I've smoked of these, they exhibit a nuttier, almost peanut taste along with the earthy twang.
Cohiba: Grassy, balanced, building flavor towards the end. The twang is not as significant in these (to me) unless the smoke is blown out through the nose, then it is very prevalent.
JLP Cremas: Another twangy one. Good coffee and vanilla flavors, twang is evident until about the last inch when things go downhill.
Johnny-O (origin unknown): These taste like honey and almonds, with the carbonated sensation I was talking about earlier, especially through the nose. Very tasty, very different.
Edit: man, how could I forget two of my favorite brands? 
Montecristo: I've had varied experiences with this brand, but so far, the background profile seems to be a lighter, coffee/floral taste. Can't quite put my finger on it, but I love #4's. My box of Especial No. 2's smoked pretty rough when I first tried one, so it got buried to the bottom of the cooler lol.
Punch: Piney, woodsy taste; these can pack a... well... a punch lol! Deceivingly strong at times, but older ones pick up a warm, cedary, piney, (dare I say chicken-broth?) taste.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

This is gunna be fun.........again''op2:op2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Isaac for that very thorough explanation. I don't drink either but I see what your getting at! 
I can see why these convo's must go on and on. 
I wish I had a younger brother to try out ron's method!!! :laugh:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Thank you Isaac for that very thorough explanation. I don't drink either but I see what your gettibg at!
> I can see why these convo's must go on and on.
> I wish I had a younger brother to try out ron's method!!! :laugh:


have you never licked the top of a 9 volt battery? it doesn't hurt!
licking the butter first just adds the creaminees you get from cc's...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Cello ON!
> It means they're really *fake* Cubans


Fixed it for you Isaac.
.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

shuckins said:


> have you never licked the top of a 9 volt battery? it doesn't hurt!
> licking the butter first just adds the creaminees you get from cc's...


I did when I was younger, I just don't want to lick butter and then do it. If I did I wouldn't tell you guys. :suspicious:

Also do you mean butter or the fake stuff. Also in a stick or a tub. Gotta make sure I get the right twanguness! oke:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

real stick of butter!

licking (tasting) stuff helps train your taste buds and pallete,so you can pick up and identify flavors in cigars...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Thank you Isaac for that very thorough explanation. I don't drink either but I see what your getting at!
> I can see why these convo's must go on and on.
> I wish I had a younger brother to try out ron's method!!! :laugh:


C'mon, just do it. I'm thinking about trying it right now.oke:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cletus said:


> Fixed it for you Isaac.
> .


Haha  Never had a Partagas Chicos then eh? If I had some, I'd throw you a few. Many of the older machine-rolled CC's were in cello.

Anyway, back to; well kind of back to topic...

I was gonna post a pic of me licking a battery, trying to bridge the circuit while making a "lemon" clock, but I think when I updated my computer to Win7, I wiped it out.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

shuckins said:


> real stick of butter!


How about that spray on butter.....Pam.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Zfog said:


> I did when I was younger, I just don't want to lick butter and then do it. If I did I wouldn't tell you guys. :suspicious:
> 
> Also do you mean butter or the fake stuff. Also in a stick or a tub. Gotta make sure I get the right twanguness! oke:


Make sure it's salted butter. Salt helps the electricity flow better! It's true! :mrgreen: Then it'll be like a Sancho Panzo! They have a weird, Padron-non anniversary (thousands-line) saltiness to them!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I hope this hasn't been posted a million times. From my own experience so far....the Siglo lv has had the most of that twang that I love so much. What in your opinion has the most twang out of all the available Cubans?
> 
> This is a fairly new venture for me as I have only gotten a couple samplers, which so far has been awesome. I am falling in love with these babies!!!


IT is found in all Cuban cigars at any given time. Look at it this way its like the JETS pats game. We handed you your arse, on any given Sunday. Sorry bro i couldn't resist. TWANG is like love its where you find it!eace:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> C'mon, just do it. I'm thinking about trying it right now.oke:


I'll do it if you do it first! haha

I can see you now.....:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared: and then....:twitch::twitch::twitch::twitch:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IT is found in all Cuban cigars at any given time. Look at it this way its like the JETS pats game. We handed you your arse, on any given Sunday. Sorry bro i couldn't resist. TWANG is like love its where you find it!eace:


I have no comment about the game. :frusty: just aweful!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"Some cigars are sweeter, some are dryer; much like wine (although I wouldn't know because I don't drink, but from what I can gather from my research and pre-21 years lol)".


Eyesack..You don't drink!!?? I am oficially defriending you! 

I thought everyone knew that twang is the taste of sweat off a virgins thigh..


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> "Some cigars are sweeter, some are dryer; much like wine (although I wouldn't know because I don't drink, but from what I can gather from my research and pre-21 years lol)".
> 
> Eyesack..You don't drink!!?? I am oficially defriending you!


Haha naw man, but if I did you DEFINITELY would defriend me! eace: I like driving way too much and way too often to indulge in a luxury I can't afford anymore.

Also, WTF Ron?!?! This was not "twangy" at all. That was just fecking painful!











lmao I know, I know, I'm fully responsible for my own actions...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am shocked and awed!!! Freakin awesome....ok Your turn Chris!



eyesack said:


> Haha naw man, but if I did you DEFINITELY would defriend me! eace: I like driving way too much and way too often to indulge in a luxury I can't afford anymore.
> 
> Also, WTF Ron?!?! This was not "twangy" at all. That was just fecking painful!
> 
> ...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

not at the same time isaac!
lick the butter,then the battery...lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Issac you the man that took balls bro! Bump for ya tomorrow i am all out right now!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Issac you the man that took balls bro! Bump for ya tomorrow i am all out right now!


I got him with rg also! Crazy bastage!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

shuckins said:


> not at the same time isaac!
> lick the butter,then the battery...lol


Oh, THAT'S why! LOL! Who wants to up the ante? Lantern battery anyone?









Come'on! It'll be like smoking a Churchill! :wink:
lol thanks Tony and Zach! Not sure if God gave me enough blood to run my balls and brains at the same time, though... LOL! :dude:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Jeezo..tasers anyone??


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

shuckins said:


> not at the same time isaac!
> lick the butter,then the battery...lol


mmm... butter



eyesack said:


> Johnny-O (origin unknown): These taste like honey and almonds, with the carbonated sensation I was talking about earlier, especially through the nose. Very tasty, very different.


man, this one sounds really good, making me hungry.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I swear. If Ron told you guys to jump off a bridge, you'd start driving to San Francisco.

Everyone knows it's extra virgin olive oil, then the battery! Butter is only for novices.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I swear. If Ron told you guys to jump off a bridge, you'd start driving to San Francisco.
> 
> Everyone knows it's extra virgin olive oil, then the battery! Butter is only for novices.


Ok Isaac this will be a more challenging picture but I think you can pull it off!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Pussies!

:dude::hungry::eyebrows:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> Pussies!
> 
> :dude::hungry::eyebrows:


I fear we have now officially crossed the line.

BTW, haven't the polarities been reversed?

Oh, I forget you're in the southern hemesphere...


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

There is lots of all around awesomeness in this thread. I didn't know what the definition of twang was either but after reading it, I know now I was hit with tons of it in the bolivar.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> BTW, haven't the polarities been reversed?


 It reduces the "tonguebite".


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahahaha! Man, what have I missed in the past few hours?! WTG Warren! This is turning into some kind of freakshow eh? LOL!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Ok Isaac this will be a more challenging picture but I think you can pull it off!!!


I think Popeye might get mad if I did that... 
:drum: :behindsofa: :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hahahaha! Man, what have I missed in the past few hours?! WTG Warren! This is turning into some kind of freakshow eh? LOL!


You mentioned raising the bar a little with a torch battery so I couldnt help myself. You do need to know that if you put the terminals on the side of your tongue, like you did, it hurts a LOT more. We learnt this through practical exercises at the age of 10.

Do I get the Puff "Tonguebite" award now even though I'm not a pipe smoker? I feel I have a "clinical" understanding of the term. LMAO.:wacko:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Warren you at least get on of these :second:. 
Thats awesome, so this is what goes on in Oz.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Warren you at least get on of these :second:.
> Thats awesome, so this is what goes on in Oz.


Yep, well, in my shop anyway. Clowning is encouraged.:mischief:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Pussies!
> 
> :dude::hungry::eyebrows:


Damn bro you got balls That's gotta hurt bad, worse fry the taste buds.:fear::behindsofa:eep::clock::gossip:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It hurt Tony but luckily it wasnt a fully charged battery ( I checked beforehand!).







LMAO. Challenges are made to be accepted. Tongue is still a "Little" sore now though.:mischief::mrgreen:

As far as the palate goes, it is fine as I'm still recovering from a cold. HeHeHeheeeehaaaaaa.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> It hurt Tony but luckily it wasnt a fully charged battery ( I checked beforehand!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many amps was that battery?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How many amps was that battery?


12V 220Ah. Showing 6V before the tongue test. LMAO. You wouldnt want to hold those leads there long!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> 12V 220Ah. Showing 6V before the tongue test. LMAO. You wouldnt want to hold those leads there long!


Your lucky you still got a tongue you maniac.:fear:
I guess you won't be licking anything for awhile.:mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your lucky you still got a tongue you maniac.:fear:
> I guess you won't be licking anything for awhile.:mischief:


 For reasons I wont divulge I dont need to be licking anything but icecreams for a while. Otherwise, thanks for the compliment. LOL :mischief::tape:

It purely had to be done. There was a challenge set down & it needed to be fulfilled.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> For reasons I wont divulge I dont need to be licking anything but icecreams for a while. Otherwise, thanks for the compliment. LOL :mischief::tape:
> 
> It purely had to be done. There was a challenge set down & it needed to be fulfilled.


Would ya swim/surf with one of these next to you LOL?

Surfer Shares Wave With Great White Shark in Australia! | The Fear Beneath - Shark Attack News and Information


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If you want to swim here you take that risk.



11 to go.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> not at the same time isaac!
> lick the butter,then the battery...lol


Ron don't forget peeing on an electric fence while drinking a shot of rum!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> For reasons I wont divulge I dont need to be licking anything but icecreams for a while. Otherwise, thanks for the compliment. LOL :mischief::tape:
> 
> It purely had to be done. There was a challenge set down & it needed to be fulfilled.


Man, does Tash know about Icecreams??? I bet she'll be pissed! LOL! You rock man!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Man, does Tash know about Icecreams??? I bet she'll be pissed! LOL! You rock man!


 That video is rough man, I bet that tasted like twang!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

It's electric! (Boogie woogie woogie!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Man, does Tash know about Icecreams??? I bet she'll be pissed! LOL! You rock man!


Damn that's gotta hurt i wonder if it turned black and fell off!
:lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Mmmmm... Twangy!


----------

